# Clomid and starting ivf treatment



## Sal78 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi all,

I haven't posted in a while as nothing much has been happening - apart from night sweats!
I am now days away from my last in a 6 month stint of clomid...nothing yet and AF hasn't made an appearence (a bit early though!).

We were advised to look into having IVF treatment, and have been given an initial appointment for the 13th of June.  Obviously I have to have days 1-4 hormone tests done BEFORE this appointment.  
They have told me that I have to 'come off' clomid before getting these done (I had to check first - they didn't volunteer this information!).  This will mean I have taken it for 5 months in all, rather than 6 - but as I said, it hasn't worked.  

My question is....If I simply don't take it in June (as advised) and get my days 1-4 tests done (FSH, LH, Oestradiol) will the clomid still affect these results or not (will it still be in my system?), and will I just need to go through all the tests again!
I have found you get very little support from the clinic with thinking through these timings and pre-tests.  It would be a hell of alot easier if you just got an appointment for all the tests and then your consultation, then you know where you are!

Sorry for the rant!
xx


----------



## Buttercup79 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Sal,

I don't think I can be much help, but I was on clomid for 4 months (only 3 of which were TTC - don't ask!! DH and myself on business trips at key times so 4th clomid was a big waste of time). I finished Mid April, had a non clomid cycle which was 26 days (natural ones are usually 32) and so I think clomid was definitely in my system for the first month off clomid. Second month after clomid I ovulated much later and was on track for (I think) for a normalish 32 day cycle which would suggest that the clomid was out of my system for my second non clomid cycle. We also went to the Lister on day 29 of my second non-clomid cycle and he told me to take hormone tests and AMF during days 1 -5 of my AF when it arrived so he wasn't worried about clomid still being in my system after two months.

I don't known whether clomid will affect the hormone results, but if they do, my feeling is that you should leave it a month before you take the tests (i.e.have June as a non-clomid cycle) to ensure the drugs are mostly out of your system, as you want an accurate result and I was told that clomid is cumulative so there is more in your system the more months you take it.  However, other people may have a different view and I appreciate that it is very frustrating waiting. 

xx


----------



## Sarah36 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Sal,
I am on month 8 of clomid and have just been referred. My consultant has told me I have to have bloods taken on day 1 or 2 before I start clomid again, she hasn't told me to stop clomid but has also said I wish to have a break from it I can. My worry is if I do my periods will stop again. Good luck x
Hi Cas - big congratulations to you x


----------



## sarevz87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Why is all this stuff never simple, read various things and everyone is told sooo much different stuff..i have initial appointment for ivf stuff on monday am now panicking incase i should have not taken my last lot of clomid last week.


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I too am in this situation of having an appointment for IVF in 3 weeks but am still taking clomid and wonder wether I shouls take another round before IVF or have a month off? I have researched this on the internet but can't find any information. I also asked the clinic I am going to by e-mail but they wouldn't give any advice until the see us in person.  I also had day 3 oestrogen levels done on my second cycle of clomid although I wasn't due to take the first tablet that night. The results came back off the scale!!!! I don't know if that was because of the clomid the previous month or if it indicates poor egg reserve (my FSH is good). It put me into a spin and I wonder if it is still high if I will get refused IVF? Again I have tried to research all of this on-line with no success at all. Can anyone help??
Thanks C x


----------

